# Handy Harry und Doris Dialer — 2 ziemlich unangenehme Typen



## Telekomunikacja (24 Mai 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Die *Verbraucher-Zentrale Thüringen e.V.* bietet mit ihrer Macromedia Flash 6.0-Präsentation «Taschengeldgangster» seit geraumer Zeit Informationen für Kinder zum Thema Handyabzocke und Dialertricks:



> *Achtung Taschengeldgangster! Gegen Handyabzocke und Dialertricks*
> 
> Hier gibt’s Tipps gegen jede Menge Tricks! Ob Klingeltöne, Logos, Chat, Musik, Erotik, Spiele , Software — wenn Paula Mini Money, Deutschlands erste Taschengeld-Detektivin, Harry Handy und Dialer Doris ins Rennen schickt, ist Action angesagt. Also, eist euch vom Handy los und schaut erst mal hier rein.
> *hier geht's zu den Taschengeldgangstern*
> ...



Gut gemacht  :respekt: — und auch für Erwachsene sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Klasse gemacht, da ist man doch stolz eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst zu sein!  Allein die Namen - Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen sind sicher rein zufällig.


----------



## dotshead (24 Mai 2005)

Nicht wirklich toll gemacht. In den Beispielsfenstern fehlen jegliche Preisangaben und auch den OK-Button gibt es so nicht wirklich. Besser wäre es gewesen tatsächliche Dialerfenster leicht zu verändern. Ansonsten ist die Aktion trotzdem wirklich gut. Achso das man für das Betrachten seinen Popup-Blocker im FF ändern muss ist auch nicht wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Mai 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> In den Beispielsfenstern fehlen jegliche Preisangaben


Ist es nicht gerade deshalb ziemlich realistisch?  "Im Übrigen" (wie unser Noch-Kanzler :splat: zu sagen pflegt) werden solche Feinheiten den von den elektronischen Möglichkeiten ohnehin schon ganz hippelig gewordenen "Kids" wohl kaum auffallen.  :-?


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2005)

Hier ging es mal um 3 ziemlich unangenehme Typen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Didi - der Dodi traut sich nimmer mit dem IE zu surfen und nörgelt an einer treffenden Aktion rum, die nun wirklich mal mehr als nur satirisch/komisch gemeint ist.


----------



## drboe (25 Mai 2005)

*Re: Handy Harry und Doris Dialer — 2 ziemlich unangenehme Ty*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemacht  :respekt: — und auch für Erwachsene sehr unterhaltsam.


Nachden die Diskussion wieder frei ist - bei der Gelegenheit: vielen Dank dafür! - meine Anmerkungen: 

1. ich finde es gut, dass die Verbraucherzentrale diese zwei Probleme thematisiert. Kinder und Jugendliche verfügen über sehr viel Geld. Diese Tatsache weckt bekanntlich Begehrlichkeiten; leider auch von unseriösen Geschäftemachern.

2. diese witzige, unterhaltsame Form kommt sicher bei der Zielgruppe an. Ich freue mich, dass man sich mit den Warnungen ohne belehrenden Zeigefinger an Kinder und Jugendliche wendet

3. was ich letztlich etwas bezweifle ist, dass es über den Gag hinaus zu nenneswerten Effekten kommt. Denn die Erkenntnis "aha, so funktioniert das!" wird leider sehr indirekt vermittelt. Zwar verbietet sich gewöhnlich ein Holzhammer als zu primitiv, aber man hätte den teils rasanten Verlust des gesamten Taschengeldes deutlicher machen müssen. Für mich blieb der Eindruck "das ist ja neckisch gemacht" leider dominant. Die Abzocke sah gar nicht so schlimm aus.

Ich werde aber dennoch den Machern der hiesigen Schülerzeitung, die Dialer- und Handyabzocke schon in den letzten zwei Ausgaben thematisierten, einen Hinweis auf diese Seite der Verbraucherzentrale geben in der Hoffnung, dass die Schüler eine Sprache finden den Freunden und Mitschülern diese Warnung zu vermitteln. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (26 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich ähnlich wie Didi - der Dodi traut sich nimmer mit dem IE zu surfen und nörgelt an einer treffenden Aktion rum, die nun wirklich mal mehr als nur satirisch/komisch gemeint ist.



IE gibt es unter meinem BS nicht. Ich nörgel auch nicht an der Sache rum sondern nur an deren Umsetzung. Wie bereits geschrieben, hätte die Vbz besser ein aktuelles Dialerfenster genommen und die mangelhaften Angaben daran aufgezeigt.


----------



## scrat007 (26 Mai 2005)

bei dem verwenden sehe ich in erster linie zwei probleme:

- welches denn bitte gibt 100te wenn nicht 1000nde die nicht so konform sind
- ich denke das das layout der dialer nicht kopiert werden darf, zum einen weil es jemandem gehört, zum anderen weil sich dann einer angesprochen fühlt der meint er werde da zu unrecht dunkler machenschaften beschuldigt.


----------



## dotshead (26 Mai 2005)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem verwenden sehe ich in erster linie zwei probleme:
> 
> - welches denn bitte gibt 100te wenn nicht 1000nde die nicht so konform sind
> - ich denke das das layout der dialer nicht kopiert werden darf, zum einen weil es jemandem gehört, zum anderen weil sich dann einer angesprochen fühlt der meint er werde da zu unrecht dunkler machenschaften beschuldigt.



Ok habe ich nicht bedacht. Sorry.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2005)

Die von mir angesprochen Punkte sind inzwischen in Bezug auf das Telefonat und die aktive Beteiligung bestätigt worden.

Es bleibt die schwächliche Herausredung, nicht gewusst zu haben, was man tut.

Das ist direkt ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für die NUBs: Hier darf nur posten, wer weiß, was er gerade tut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (26 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die von mir angesprochen Punkte sind inzwischen in Bezug auf das Telefonat und die aktive Beteiligung bestätigt worden.
> 
> Das ist direkt ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für die NUBs: Hier darf nur posten, wer weiß, was er gerade tut.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Lieber Dietmar,

die aktive Beteiligung ist damit nicht bestätigt, aber ich veröffentliche keine PNs anderer Mods hier im Forum. Du verrennst dich leider in deiner fixen Idee. Ich gestehe wenigstens Fehler die ich gemacht habe. Dieses als Bestätigung einer aktiven Beteiligung zu werten empfinde ich derweil gelinde gesagt als Rufschädigung bzw. üble Nachrede. 

Mit immernoch freundlichen Grüßen aus ME nach BO

Stephan


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2005)

@scrat&dots: In der zum Filmchen gehörenden "Info-pdf" wird man deutlicher (allerdings leider nicht sehr deutlich)... Als Beispiel ist dort eine Hausaufgabenseite gezeigt, aber übrigens nicht die de 

siehe hier:
http://www.vzth.de/stage/flash/media/dialer.pdf

Lustig dort z.B., dass ein Dialer der niederländischen "Cybercash" (Toni S*) als Beispiel für die Registrierungsabfrage genommen wird  (Seite 5) (inzwischen nicht mehr registriert 

(Bei der Überprüfung des hashwerts weiter unten ist's aber der Hausaufg*.c*-Dialer, ebenfalls inzwischen  nicht mehr registriert


In einem update wäre dringend darauf hinzuweisen, dass bei diesen Dialern keine Zahlungsverpflichtung nach RegTP besteht und man versuchen könnte, bereits bezahltes Geld zurück zu fordern!!!


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2005)

> die aktive Beteiligung ist damit nicht bestätigt


Wer einen Thread startet, handelt aktiv.

Wer Themen von Vorpostern identisch wieder einstellt, handelt gemeinsam mit diesen.

Rufschädigend ist nicht die Erinnerung an Vergangenes, sondern gegebenenfalls eben diese Vergangenheit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (26 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist direkt ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für die NUBs: Hier darf nur posten, wer weiß, was er gerade tut.


Dafür! - Bist Du wirklich sicher, dass Du die Latte nicht selbst gelegentlich reisst?  

Nun komm' bitte 'mal wieder auf den Boden. Völlig ohne Not auf das anderswo zu einem Link geschriebene Wort "Kollege" einrasten und überflüssige Erklärungen abgeben, weil Dir der Verfasser nicht nach der Mütze ist  - was soll das? Die thematische Ergänzung der Foren Antispam und Computerbetrug/Dialerschutz wird zwar wohl nicht wirklich darunter leiden, das Du öffentlich Deine überflüssigen und uninteressanten Animositäten pflegst. Schließlich hast Du selbst festgestellt, das einige Nutzer sich hüben wie drüben beteiligen. Das ist auch gut so. Eigentlich könnte man daher alle Beiträge von Dir, in denen Du Dich an dem User reibst unmittelbar in "Ablage rund" transportieren. So entbehrlich sind die. Erfüllen sie doch mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Kriterien, die hier schon des Öfteren schon zu Löschungen Anlaß gaben.

M. Boettcher

PS: eigentlich hatte ich darum gebeten den Thread wieder zu öffnen, um einen Gedankenaustausch zur Aktion der Verbraucherzentrale führen zu können. Inzwischen bin ich nicht mehr sicher, ob das wirklich eine gute Idee war.


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100648#100648

Das Posting galt dort  einer  anderen Person, gilt hier sinngemäß  
Thread geschlossen


----------

